# Car seat base - bring on flight or not?



## Hannah'sMommy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello,
We're leaving on a flight this weekend, and I was wondering if anyone brings the base to their carseat versus just strapping the carseat in to the car with the seat belt? We could check in the base, but it's just one more thing to bring...

we have the Graco snugride 32, which has the ability to just be strapped in to the car with a seat belt. We've traveled with just the carseat before, but of course, it's not as tightly strapped down in the car with just a seatbelt, but I also figure that they wouldn't provide it as an alternative to a base if it wasn't safe...What do you do and why?

Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I plan to leave the base at home when I travel. It passes testing without.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

we left ours at home... had no problems and it was much easier


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Look at your manual but most "infant bucket" seats are supposed to be installed in the airplane without the base. I've never heard of one that needed it.

Depending on how much car travel you plan to do, it might be wise to simply leave the base at home and get comfortable with the seatbelt installation. Just one more thing to drag around! The slight inconvenience of strapping it in vs. hauling it around might be worth it.

Also, don't carry your baby in the car seat through the airport. Use a stroller frame, if you don't have a "travel system". Be sure too to have a good baby carrier so that the baby isn't in the car seat too much every day.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Leave the base home. I flew with one once (checked with my clothes) and it was a PITA, and not worth it. We drove a LOT on that trip too. Just get used to the seatbelt installation - it should be tight, btw, It's not that much harder, really, once you get used to it.

I second Eclipsepearl's suggestion of a good baby carrier (sling, wrap, etc) in addition to the carseat. And I'd wear baby through airports - I find it much easier!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Car seats on airplanes are turbulance protection, essentially. I won't worry too much about the base on the plane. My worry would be after you arrive. As you mentioned, the install isn't as tight. It still has to be less than one inch side to side at the belt path when installed without the base. That's REALLY hard to do correctly. If you will be travelling frequently by car at your destination, I would bring the base. Have fun and travel safely!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Skip the base. There's no need for the base; it's there more for convenience than safety, and it's not a big deal at all to install without the base.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

When you intall it w/o the base, you can get it much tighter if you dont have the baby in it when you strap it in, that way you can push it down to tighten. You should be able to get it in just as tight without the base. It needs to move less than 1" along the belth path, no matter how you install it.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

_Car seats on airplanes are turbulance protection, essentially_.

Actually, since most accidents happen on take-off and landing, it serves to protect the child during those times too. Forward impact would pull a child from its parents' arms but they would stay strapped in if they're in a car seat.

But turbulence is more common than accidents and it serves for that too.

Sounds like practicing the baseless install before leaving is a good idea!


----------

